# Fiat Clutch gone @ 9400 miles



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

My 2008 Autotrail Cheyenne 660SE clutch has failed @ 9400 miles, it had the gearbox reverse modification carried out in 2009 @2500 miles.

I was under the impression that as part of the modifications an uprated clutch was fitted, apparently not, there was 2 kit A and B, only B included the uprated clutch.

It would appear my motorhome was fitted with kit A i.e no clutch replacement, but Fiat and the Fiat dealer cannot confirm, although Fiat and the dealer confirm it failed due to 'fair wear and tear' and not down to a manafacturing fault, and yes I did ask for the clutch back at the time, but unfortunately it had been disposed of, how convenient.

Anyway, total cost of clutch replacement £949.27, as regards warranty on the new uprated clutch, I asked the question if it fails in the next 1000 miles 'only if it has a manafacturing fault' it is not covered for 'fair wear and tear'.

I am so happy with Fiat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bad news for you.

Dave p


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not sure if I should say this- tempting fate and all that:-

2008 Fiat 3 litre. Coming up to 34000 miles. AOK so far  

But fingers crossed


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Some larger vans only have 2.3 engines. It's no wonder there are several early clutch falures.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

sadly the clutch replacement on the Ducato is a pita as it takes around 7 hours according to the 'book'

take a clutch @ £300ish and 7 hrs @ £70/80 and add the VAT and it's a grand.

my opinion on this won't change - the clutch is spec'ced for a white van and not for lugging 4tons around at all times.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine goes in on Thursday for gearbox components, I did not think to ask if they were going to do the clutch at the same time.... must check. Trouble is that although my van is an '09, they are doing the work under warranty, authorised by Fiat (Italy) and I guess that poking my nose in will = more money.
Alan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

rosalan said:


> Mine goes in on Thursday for gearbox components, I did not think to ask if they were going to do the clutch at the same time.... must check. Trouble is that although my van is an '09, they are doing the work under warranty, authorised by Fiat (Italy) and I guess that poking my nose in will = more money.
> Alan


I'd ask them to comment on the condition of the clutch while they have the gearbox out, say that you want to budget for when it will need to be replaced?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Mine goes in on Thursday for gearbox components, I did not think to ask if they were going to do the clutch at the same time.... must check. Trouble is that although my van is an '09, they are doing the work under warranty, authorised by Fiat (Italy) and I guess that poking my nose in will = more money.
> Alan


Thats bad luck for you Alan having only just bought the van.

Paul.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> Some larger vans only have 2.3 engines. It's no wonder there are several early clutch falures.


We don't have a large van but IMHO it is very important to keep the revs up when driving and "use" the gearbox, changing down early to keep the revs high ... that reduces the load on the clutch. My van's engine has a tremendous amount of torque and it is very tempting to stay in the higher gears but I don't do that ( or rather I do try not to do it :wink: ) ...OK the fuel economy suffers a little but hopefully the clutch and the gearbox will go on for a lot longer than many I have heard about.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Mike and would add drive as though the clutch is made of cheese, because actually it pretty well is, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

spykal said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > Some larger vans only have 2.3 engines. It's no wonder there are several early clutch falures.
> ...


But will the engine have a long life?

Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Longer than one which is routinely laboured Paul, yes, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not routinely laboured Alan, just driven normally, surely high revving all the time will take its toll.

Paul.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

coppo said:


> Not routinely laboured Alan, just driven normally, surely high revving all the time will take its toll.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

I should maybe have made it clearer that the times I am suggesting doing this is during hill climbing or when accelerating hard.

So I am not suggesting "high revving" all the time ...what I am suggesting is driving with consideration of what the engine, gearbox and clutch are doing.

I am sure that I don't need to say that there is maybe nothing you can do to an engine and transmission that is worse than driving in too high a gear. If you do that it puts an unfair strain on the bottom end of the engine (the crank and con rods) and it overloads the gearbox and the clutch.

It does seem that the standard clutch in the Ducato and Boxer may be prone to early failure ( this is not the only thread to relate it happening) ...why has not been established yet but as suggested the fact that our vans are heavy and that the engines now produce masses of torque leads me to think that maybe care should be taken to use the gearbox and a lower gear in order to give the clutch an easier time when accelerating or hill climbing.

I don't drive watching the rev counter I drive through the "seat of my pants" ...when the engine is spinning freely and sounds happy so am I :wink:

Mike


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we also have had a new clutch .ours went at 31000 miles on our 2008 peugeot 3 ltr. 
we also needed a flywheel .cost was £1800.


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

hi my clutch went at 14000 4 ton burstner a class it needed fly wheel as well cost over £1400 and the needed another£100 for drive shaft oil seals which leaked after refit of clutch i will not have another fiat and expect clutch to go again at 30000 miles they are not designed for heavy motorhomes


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I agree with Mike and would add drive as though the clutch is made of cheese, because actually it pretty well is, Alan.


But is it Cheddar or Camembert?

Mike


----------

